# The great #104s



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

Bet you though I was gonna mention Haydn, but .....

you're wrong!!!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Mozart - 6 Minuets, kv104


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Are we supposed to guess what you were mentioning? 104's across the repertoire?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Sibelius - Symphony No. 6, Op. 104


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Anton Bruckner's Symphony No. 4 in E flat major (WAB 104) is surely one of the greatest 104s.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Dvorak: Cello Cto op.104

have got
- Rose,Ormandy,Philad/cbs-sony 90 sbk 46337
- *Fournier,Scherchen*,SuisItRSO/ermit 62-96 erm 170-2
- *Casals,Szell*,CzechPO/fra publ dom arch opt.1937
- Rostropovich,Khaikin,USSRRSO/brill 10cd 92771
- Piatigorsky,Ormandy,Philad/tim 46-00 20236-303
- Fournier,Celibidache,LPO/membran 4cd mono 05 222336-354
- Rostropovich,Boult,RPO/emi 58 st sxlp 30176
- *Rostropovich,Talich*,CzechPO/sup mono dv 5238

*EDIT*: Am giving the old Rostropovich/Talich a listen and in spite of the old sound, it is amazing how many colours and nuanced expressions they are able to give the work. It turns out that Rostropovich apparently preferred that recording among those he made, cf. 
http://www.supraphon.com/en/catalogue/on-line-database/detail/?idtitulu=2007220

Could probably need a new luxurious recording also though. But they often seem to lack _elan_.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Elliott Carter will be the most enviable 104 if he makes it to December this year.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^Don't worry. He's guaranteed to make it again. I think he might fall off the hook _next_ year.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

i don't know what's BWV104, but i bet it's great!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Bach: Cantata "Dur Hirte Israel, Höre" BWV 104


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Beethoven - String Quintet in C minor, Op. 104


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Lief Segerstam has done a few hundred symphonies, so there must be a #104.

I just checked Sammartini. The guy who really "invented" the symphony and string quartet (but nobody has heard a single one of his ). I thought he had well over 100 symphonies but it turns out he only did 67, according to wikipedia...


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Chopin - Etude in C-sharp minor, Op. 10 No. 4


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Klavierspieler said:


> Chopin - Etude in C-sharp minor, Op. 10 No. 4


Okay, it's not classical music, but Jackson Browne mentions "ten-four" in one of his songs:


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Fauré - Nocturne (Op. 104) No. 11


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Arnold's Concerto for Two Pianos,Three Hands (op. 104)? Scarlatti's 104th harpsichord sonata? Bartok's 44 duos for two violins (BB104)? An early work by Milhaud or Hovhaness? :devil:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Looked more in depth at wiki's Sammartini page. He did do way more than 104 string trios (177 of them, more or less). Then there's Boccherini with all those string quintets (I think he did over 120 in all). So two more 104's to add...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Rowan Taylor has written 265 symphonies. He will be beaten by Leif Segerstam sometime this year.


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

you all turned a really stupid thread into a really interesting read! Thanks!


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Some unmentioned ones:

Brahms - Fünf Gesänge, Op.104
Debussy - Fêtes galantes, L. 104


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

This thread inspired my music montage of the week:
http://itywltmt.blogspot.ca/2012/06/montage-57-no-104.html


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Dvorak - Cello Concerto in B minor, Op. 104
Bruckner's Symphony No. 4
Sibelius - Symphony No. 6, Op. 104

Can't add much to this, for now.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Liszt - Sonetto 104 Del Petrarca: possibly my favourite miniature (meaning 0-10 minute piece ) in the entire solo piano literature.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Glass' Violin Concerto, which has tempos of *Quarter Note = 104*.


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

Well, since it was only mentioned by way of paralepsis in the OP. . .I believe I have the honor to be the first in this thread to _officially _mention *Haydn's Symphony #104 "London."*


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

According to iTunes, the following classical tracks from my library last 1:04:

Mozart: 5 Variations on an Original Theme for Piano Duet in G, K.501 - Var. 2 (Perahia & Lupu)
Scarlatti: Stabat Mater - 6. Fac me vere tecum flere (BBC Singers)
Winterreise, D.911 - 19. Täuschung (Ian Bostridge, Leif Ove Andsnes) 
Kinderszenen, Op. 15 - Curious Story (Argerich)
Tallis: E'en Like The Hunted Hind (Stile Antico)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Glazunov: _Fantasy for 2 Pianos_, op. 104

This is one of those "Heh... of course this would happen" moments. The Almighty Patron Saint of Saxophonists gets some of his other music meddled around with as well.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Hausmusik said:


> Well, since it was only mentioned by way of paralepsis in the OP. . .I believe I have the honor to be the first in this thread to _officially _mention *Haydn's Symphony #104 "London."*


It was the obvious one. I assumed everyone loves it already!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

An Die Freude said:


> Glass' Violin Concerto, which has tempos of *Quarter Note = 104*.


Which one is that?


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Which one is that?


Oh sorry, his first. Forgot about his American Four Seasons.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

One of our local radio stations can be found at 104 FM. They apparently have classical music as part of that, but I listen to ClassicFM because I am too lazy to change the radio station. Not the case when my favourite radio presenter was on 104 FM. For him I changed the radio programme.


----------

